# خطايا اللسان



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*خطايا اللسان *

تحذيرات :ـ 

(1) معصية " كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من المعصية أم 10 : 19 " 0 
(2) لا يتبرر " أم رجل مهذار يتبرر أيوب "11 : 3 " 
(3) كلام الشرير " ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لالا وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير" مت5 :37 
(4) الدينونة " من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم ..... كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الانسان سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين لانك بكلامك تتبرر و بكلامك تدان مت 12: 33 ـ 37 خطايا الفم و اللسان:ـ 
(1) الهذار " يوجد من يهزر مثل طعن السكين " أم 12: 18 " 
(2) الكذب " مكرهة الرب لسان كاذب "أم6 : 16 " 
(3) زارع خصومات " مكرهة الرب زارع خصومات بين اخوة "أم 6: 18 " 
(4) إفشاء السر "الساعى بالوشاية يفشى السر و الأمين الروح يكتم " أم11: 13 " 
(5) كلام بطال " كل كلة بطالة سوف يعطون عنها حسابا مت 12 :33 " 
(6) النميمة " نمامين مفترين مبغضين لله " رومية 1 30 " 
(7) مدح الذات " ليمدحك الغريب لا فمك الأجنبى لا شفتاك أم 27: 2 " 
(8) كلام ردىء " لا تخرج كلمة ردية من افواهكم أفسس4 :29 "( السب ـالنجاسة ـ الزور السخرية ـ النكت البذيئة ـ الكلام القذر ـ اللغة القبيحة ) 
حل مشاكل اللسان:ـ 
(1)إصلاح القلب " من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم مت12 :33 " 
(2) ضبط الشفتين " الضابط شفتيه فعاقل أم10 :19 " 
(3) حفظ الفم " من يحفظ فمه و لسانه يحفظ من الضيقات نفسه 
أم21 : 23 " 
(4) الكلام المناسب فى وقته " الكلمة فى و قتها ما أحسنها أم15: 23" 
(5) عدم العثرة فى الكلام " ان كان أحد لا يعثر فى الكلام فذلك رجل كامل قادر ان يلجم كل الجسد ايضاً يعقوب 3:2 " 
(6) قلة الكلام " كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من المعصية أم 10: 19 " 
(7) الجواب القاطع " ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لالا و ما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير مت5 : 37 " 
(8) الكتمان " الامين الروح يكتم الامر أم 16 : 13 " 
(9) الجواب اللين " الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب أم 15 : 1 " 
(10) ستر المعصية و عدم تكرار الأمر " من يستر معصية يطلب المحبة ومن يكرر أمراً يفرق بين الأصدقاء أم 17 : 9 " 
(11) عدم مدح الذات " ليمدحك الغريب لا فمك الاجنبى لا شفتاك " 
(12) تجنب المعاشرات الردية " المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة " 
منقول​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> (4) الكلام المناسب فى وقته " الكلمة فى و قتها ما أحسنها أم15: 23"


موضوع روعة وصاحبتا اروع
شكرا لكي
سلام المسيح 
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اقوال جميلة فاللسان 
يجرنا الى ما  لا يحمد  عقباه
شكرررررررررااااااا كاندي شوب
ربنا يباركك اختى
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله جدا يا هابى انجل
وفعلا اللسان خطاياه كتير اوى
ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا
ويفرح قلبك ويبارك خدمتك على مواضيعك الحوه اوى ديه​*


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 ديسمبر 2008)

37 خطايا الفم و اللسان:ـ
اه من اللسان جاينا لورى تكلمت كثبرا فندمت اما عن الصمت فلا
شكرا كتييييييير الموضوع جميل بجد


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع روعة وصاحبتا اروع
> شكرا لكي
> سلام المسيح ​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اقوال جميلة فاللسان ​
> يجرنا الى ما لا يحمد عقباه
> شكرررررررررااااااا كاندي شوب
> ربنا يباركك اختى
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميله جدا يا هابى انجل​*
> 
> _*وفعلا اللسان خطاياه كتير اوى*_
> 
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا رامى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

والدعوه الجميله

ربنا يباركك هابى​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> 37 خطايا الفم و اللسان:ـ
> اه من اللسان جاينا لورى تكلمت كثبرا فندمت اما عن الصمت فلا
> شكرا كتييييييير الموضوع جميل بجد


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا يا كاندى اللسان بيجرنا لخطايا كتير جدا
ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا يا كاندى اللسان بيجرنا لخطايا كتير جدا​
> 
> ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------

